# Artec matrix



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Are these binding any good. I'm going to fit them to my 2011 gabe taylor


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Artec makes a decent stick, I didn't even know they made bindings... I would look elsewhere. For that price look at K2 Indy's or Union Flites.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

im not paying retail.. I'll be payine around $120 for the bindings


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Alright they're probably worth like $50. Look somewhere else.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

What's makes them worth $50. What would you reccomend.. New boarder here


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The way they are constructed. Not built well overall, they most likely won't be comfortable or responsive.

I recommended two bindings already in the same price range.


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nivek said:


> The way they are constructed. Not built well overall, they most likely won't be comfortable or responsive.
> 
> I recommended two bindings already in the same price range.


Thank you . I'll look into them


----------

